# Big Thompson Watershed Recreation Assessment



## troutbend (Aug 1, 2010)

Larimer County has hired Logan Simpson Landscape Design for $68,000 to prepare an assessment of recreation and conservation opportunities and potential actions in the flood damaged areas of the Big Thompson river in Larimer County.

This conservation and recreation assessment and plan will include the mainstem of the Big Thompson River from the Olympus Dam near Estes Park, CO to Morey Wildlife Reserve and the North Fork of the Big Thompson River from its confluence with the Big Thompson to the border with Rocky Mountain National Park. 

"Within the canyon there is a mixture of lands held in private ownership primarily along the river’s edge and lands held in public ownership (USFS, Colorado Parks and Wildlife, City of Loveland, Larimer County, Estes Valley Recreation and Parks District, etc.), landlocked behind them. Therefore, there is little existing designated recreational access to the river or trails/trailheads connecting to these public lands.

Identifying and providing additional land conservation opportunities and designated recreational access points within the canyon is a critical gap and need along this corridor – similar to efforts completed in the Poudre Canyon to the north. "

The current goal is to have this completed by May 2015, and before that, there will be public meetings to allow for input by interested parties.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I am glad to see this post, the Big Thompson canyon has so much potential. 




Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

